# still feel rough after c section...help.



## gemsio

i was wondering how people recovered after their c section? I had my baby eight weeks ago, and although my scare has healed well, the rest of my body aches. I feel like i have run a marathon. The doc says it's normal but sometimes i struggle to get out of bed because my back, legs,neck ache and are really stiff. I could understand my tummy feeling like this but the rest of me? Did anyone feel like they had done ten rounds with mike tyson after so long? I'm a bit worried. Help?


----------



## Foogirl

My recovery was brutal. It took weeks before I felt able to even walk any great distance and getting out of bed was a struggle for a good month or two.

Mine was under general anaesthetic, was an emergency so I hadn't been nil by mouth, and I'd had a cold so that compounded the whole thing.

Ten months on I still get twinges and aches. My tummy feels spongy too.


----------



## gemsio

oh you poor thing! Mine sounds quite normal then by what you say. I just ache all over, its getting better but i have a few moments where my legs have gone from under me. So i try not to carry the lo if i can help it. What a nightmare. Thanks for that, at least i know im not the only one x x


----------



## britt1986

The first 2 months after my c-section I was stiff and achy all over. I asked my doctor about it and he said it is quite normal. He told me that I have just been through a major surgery, so of course you are going to feel rough. After 2.5 months passed I felt normal again. I was doing more things and was able to get in and out of bed a lot easier. Although, I did a NO NO and was doing laundry 10 days after my c-section. :blush:

I would say what you are feeling is normal. If you continue to feel like this after a couple more weeks or if it gets worse, go see your doctor. Hope this makes you feel better to know you are not the only one.


----------



## Try Rocking

I was feeling ok(ish) after my c-section but in the last couple weeks I've been feeling like you when you say you felt like you've been running a marathon. I've been so tired and stiff and sore and it just seems to have gotten worse in the last few weeks. 
I went to my doctor and he just told me to take extra strenth tylenol a few times a day. 
I'm hoping it goes away soon so I can start feeling normal again.


----------



## Buffy71

I was going to respond to the op saying no not normal, but having read the rest of the replies perhaps it is and I was just extremely lucky. I felt uncomfortable in my lower stomach for probably two weeks, then fine except for when I walk too far which just brings the aching back in the same area. I feel a tiny bit stiff when I get out of bed in a hurry but I put that down to being 39!! :rofl: as I think I felt the same before I was pregnant. ;)

well I hope your recovery speeds up for all of you. Xxx


----------



## dom85

Buffy71 said:


> I was going to respond to the op saying no not normal, but having read the rest of the replies perhaps it is and I was just extremely lucky. I felt uncomfortable in my lower stomach for probably two weeks, then fine except for when I walk too far which just brings the aching back in the same area. I feel a tiny bit stiff when I get out of bed in a hurry but I put that down to being 39!! :rofl: as I think I felt the same before I was pregnant. ;)
> 
> well I hope your recovery speeds up for all of you. Xxx

I was going to say this too. I must have been lucky then, I was almost back to normal after 4 weeks and felt fine after 6. I did ache all over at first and it gradually got better as I got more mobile. I probably pushed too much though, I went to a 2 year olds birthday party on day 5 after mine, and was on the bus to see friends after 7.

You're not just recovering from a c section though, your bodys recovering from carrying a baby for 9 months as well. However I would have a chat to someone about your legs giving out, I didn't have that at all, and if it's stopping you from holding your LO then I'd get it looked into.


----------



## gemsio

yeah i may go to the docs about my legs i did mention to her that my knees hurt and my legs felt really weak and she said it was due to my ligaments going back to normal after the pregnancy. I think because i was so huge towards the end i may have knackard my knees as everytime i got up off the sofa it was like doing a squat with weights' thanks ladies il give it a few more weeks and go back to the docs if it hasnt got better. Going for walk now so il probably not be able to move tomorrow' lol. X x


----------



## sam76

I had a emergency c section. and for a good 4/6 weeks i felt so sore and tired, but you have to remember, they cut through a main nerve, and thats why it takes people longer, my consulsant told me that, i still get twinges and pulls, and my stomach doesnt feel right, but it will all take time, i would have a word with your doctor, and he may ease your mind, i wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Scally

My recovery was fairly fast, and i felt ok quite quickly but even now 6 months on i am having pains in my stomach and around the scar


----------



## OmarsMum

I was fine the 1st week, but then I started to have aches in my back, hips & legs. Until now I have those feeling esp in my back.


----------



## alibaba24

I recovered pretty quickly by the 6 weeks mark i was completly as i was before the op i hope you feel better soon i guess every body reacts differently to such a big surgery xxxx


----------



## Maffie

I felt rough for a few months, mine was an emergency under a general and the backache I had was horrendous.


----------



## littleblonde

I think i must be lucky. I did have 5 days in hospital as LO was jaundice. But i went out on the bus on day 6 and have been ouit daily since. Stopped my pain killers on day 10. i feel fine now. My scar hurts sometimes. Im so tired but put that down to breast feeding every 2 hours all day and night. But guess could be section related as well. Just keep on at doctor if you dont feel better soon. We will all recover differently.


----------



## Zoex89x

I had an emergency c section in the middle of the night and the next day after the epidural had worn off i could barely walk with the pain,however the next day i was loads better and discharged myself,the day after that my hubby was back at work and i was running round the house hoovering and cleaning ready for HV and family coming round(mad when i look back but felt like i just had to push through and get on with it as hubby wasnt getting paternity leave)anyway my knees used to go really stiff up untill about 8weeks ago and back hurt from where epi was put in for a good few weeks after having LO,shes nearly 4months now and i have days where i get twinges in my scar but other than that it seems fine,hope u start feeling better soon :) xx


----------

